# Pictures Trackday at Spa Belgium 4 May 2009 - 56k beware



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are a selection of pictures of the trackday we had at Spa. The weather was nice and it was a nice opportunity to meet a couple of members of the GTROC. It was a good day 













































Unfortunately the R34 GT-R could join on the track, because the OS Giken sequential gear box was broken. :bawling:










Track-time! :clap:



































Skyline 500R... the must be a familiar car to you. She is running like a dream.

























































































































































Really love the helmet. :smokin:




































































































At the end we did a small photoshoot of all Skyline together. Hopefully Skylineclub Benelux (Nissan Skyline Club) and GTROC will meet again someday. It would be great to share our passion together with some good laughs. 














































Skylines, don't you just love 'em 

Cheers, 

Marco :wavey:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

lovely pictures. Great meeting you guys.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Jellious, Very jellious...:bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for posting those Marco. Great pics.

I'll ask Dave to post ours on this thread too.

Nice to meet all you guys and gals.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

It was really a great day. Nice to meet english Skyline owners, I think we should do things like this more often. Meet each other again would be great

Sonic silver R33 is my GTR.

Great Pics Marco!!


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Marco, great pics.

It was a brilliant day

It was good to meet up with you and some of the people from JAF 2008 again.:thumbsup:
Hopefully we can do it again some day soon.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hey Marco

Excellent pictures!!! Great meeting you all :clap:


Claire


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Great pics above and as requested by Herr Mole...


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

Great day ! ... again 

I should have gone discussing with the dutch forum 
To little time too much to do ... noted for 2010 ! 

Thanks Day VG for the photos of my little RX-8 :thumbsup:


Summary of the day on different forums; (some in French and some in English)

RX8FRANCE.com : [Résumé] Spa-Francorchamps 4 Mai 2009 - MLR
Updated each time I found some new stuff ! 

lancerregister.com : **** MLR at SPA 2009: Mon 4th of May **** 

Notre350Z : Spa avec le MLR le lundi 4 mai 2009 

GTROC : Yesterday at Spa GTROC members saw this so!!!!




Photos : 

www.boelsphotography.be

www.vazily.be


Vidéos : 

(Tsar) Mazda Rx8 Spa Francorchamps 2009 24-05

Renaultsport Megane R26.R at Spa

Spa1
Spa2

l'Atelier Circuit Auto Passion à SPA organisateur MLR 04/05/09

BMW M3GTtt May 4th 2009 MLR Day Spa Francorchamps

SPA 4 MAI 2009

CSL VS 911
CSL VS CSL

dubbele linkse

(Raf 964)
spa1
spa2

(TomCat) Spa MLR 4 mai 2009

RNGTOY

Civic Type-r crash on raidillon spa francorchamps

Importracing Evo X MR @ MLR Trackday in Spa 2009

BMW M3GTtt May 4th 2009 MLR Day Spa Francorchamps


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

great pics, thanks


like that black 34:smokin:


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

We had a great weekend. Nice to meet some Enthousiasts from abroad.

We keep you posted if a trackday or something is going on in our country, like some asked me.

Till next time 

Berry


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Great pictures! :thumbsup:

Glad you all had a great time


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Baphi,

Thanks for all the links:clap:
I think, I just need to find time to look at them all.

It was great to meet you.
We've switched off the tracking device now:nervous::nervous:

Take care, Simon


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

@bahpi: I found a nice picture of your RX8 on my camera... 










Great pictures and links.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Great pics!!
The owner of the white R33 GTR with R34 GTR rims is there any chance you can spill what size spacers you have behind the rims and the suspension setup? The stance in AWSOME!


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

chiba_kun said:


> @bahpi: I found a nice picture of your RX8 on my camera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... but this looks like my dutch or luxembourg friends.

If you look at the state of my right passager door on the first pics ... your will see that its at bit unusual


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Piggaz said:


> Great pics!!
> The owner of the white R33 GTR with R34 GTR rims is there any chance you can spill what size spacers you have behind the rims and the suspension setup? The stance in AWSOME!


Hi there Piggaz, Bilstein (blue) suspension at the front, Bilstein yellow (GTR) suspension at the rear.
HKS lowered springs all around.

I have to check what spacers are on. post me a PM, so I remember please!


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Piggaz said:


> Great pics!!
> The owner of the white R33 GTR with R34 GTR rims is there any chance you can spill what size spacers you have behind the rims and the suspension setup? The stance in AWSOME!


Hi there Piggaz, Bilstein (blue) suspension at the front, Bilstein yellow (GTR) suspension at the rear.
HKS lowered springs all around.

I have to check what spacers are on. post me a PM, so I remember please!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here's a couple of Ring laps from last weekend.


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

was really nice meeting you guys, see you next time.

great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

*to Mr piggaz about setup*



Skyline_500R said:


> Hi there Piggaz, Bilstein (blue) suspension at the front, Bilstein yellow (GTR) suspension at the rear.
> HKS lowered springs all around.


The spacers which are on are 25mm.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

it was a nice day @ francorchamps :smokin:

after 3day's testing the car it was fine :thumbsup:

ten the reverse got blocked :nervous:

strange box this os giken one's 

nice to have met some persons from the forum here 

next time beter :sadwavey:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Seagull, so yours is the black 34? I spoke to GodForSake about it on the day. Shame you weren't playing on track, mate.


Finally got around to sorting some Spa vid. Neither Robbie or I could use full boost on the day, so it's not the fastest*.







* Racing drivers excuses handbook page 11, paragraph 2.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

yes the black r34 is mine.

don't think the box is broken ? 1,2,3,4,5,6 was fine.
can go in reverse , car dont move , gears blocking ? 

so i dit not drive it ( dit not whant to wrek the compleet box ) :chairshot


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Finally got around to sorting some Spa vid. Neither Robbie or I could use full boost on the day, so it's not the fastest.


Ahem, "I couldn't use any boost at all* !"



* Racing drivers excuses handbook page 11, I think you find mine in paragraph 7.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Good vid! :smokin:

Pity about the twit in the Evo getting in your way mid corner :chairshot


----------



## FastEddieR33 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi guys,

I met up too with you all for the photo's: been busy the last two weeks making a compilation of the day.

Spa Francorchamps Part 1

Spa Francorchamps Part 2

We'll keep you informed on part of Dutch Trackday's at Zandvoort-
would be nice to see you all again and spent some time.

Hope you like the compilation.

Cheers, Eddie(two-tone R33)	

p.s.: all the clips made bij forum-members and enthousiasts in the Netherlands can be found at SkylineClub BeNeLux


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Eddie, these clips are awesome made. Next time also do it out of my car


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I knew I'd missed a great weekend.
Pictures are top quality as always :thumbsup:



Robbie 733 said:


> Ahem, "I couldn't use any boost at all* !"
> 
> 
> 
> * Racing drivers excuses handbook page 11, I think you find mine in paragraph 7.


Looked it up, you're paragraph 13 "The old banana in the tailpipe ..."


----------



## FastEddieR33 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanx for the compliment Berry..... and will do for sure next time! 

I'm happy with the result.... and this is the first time I've used Sony Vegas,
so next time I don't need as much time(6 hours++) to do it all.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent bit of film there Eddie, but not enough footage of the Black 'moblie BBQ' 34 :chuckle:

Might have been due to it being parked in the garage for most of the day ...


----------



## FastEddieR33 (Jul 16, 2005)

Your absolutely right- it was standing toooo long in the garage. 

Still..... loved the BBQ thingie! :chuckle:

Next time I'll try to make more footage and have some "shots" from within the car. 

Cheers, Eddie


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice work Eddie - the first time I've seen my car flaming on video! :clap:

Hope to see you all on track in the Netherlands soon...


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the video footage Eddie. :clap:

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Great pics. Wish we have a group like that where I'm at.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice work Eddie.

That's a great 'pop' from me heel and toeing into La Source.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> That's a great 'pop' from me heel and toeing into La Source.





I thought that came from the passenger seat ....:chuckle:


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> I thought that came from the passenger seat ....:chuckle:


Didn't they all


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice video's Eddie! To bad my wasn't on the track that day!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

love the look of this car


----------

